# Malnourished Amazon Swords (large pictures)



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello again everybody,

I'm a rookie when it comes to planted tanks. I have some java moss (that just started growing like a jungle), an anubias (also doing pretty well), and a few amazon swords. 
I also have an Ecoxotic E-Series light (24"). The light runs under the full spectrum mode, at about 70% due to a diatom issue. This tank does not have a CO2 system, and has two angelfish, a corydora, and one bolivian ram in it.

Now, I recently went out and bought some Osmocote "pills" and placed one about an inch away from the base of each amazon sword. After about 3 weeks, I haven't noticed any positive changes, perhaps negative. The leaves have become a little transparent, and have developed holes in it. I'm just confused, because you would think that the Osmotote contains any of the nutrients that the swords would need. I can't imagine the lighting being the issue either. Any clues or tips on bringing these guys back to health would be greatly appreciated!




















Thanks!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Could they be planted to deep?? I know they don't like to be to deep. Should be only the roots in substrate, not the plant itself.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i have done tabs a few times but not enough to know exactly what to do here.but i can give some advice i think it might help if you put the tabs directly over or under the plants roots.i hope this helps.and I THINK that you need to use not one,but several per plant over a period of time


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

vreugy said:


> Could they be planted to deep?? I know they don't like to be to deep. Should be only the roots in substrate, not the plant itself.


I suppose the plants were too deep. Whether or not that was the cause? I don't know yet...but I lifted them out of the substrate quite a bit just in case. Thanks!


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes they are definitely malnourished. I have attached a pic of mine , but I am dosing pps daily and injecting pressurized co2. The holes in them will probably be a potassium deficiency. No root tabs at all. I took one from my tank last week that was 2 feet tall and literally taking over my tank. Check into pps dosing and co2.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

rick dale said:


> Yes they are definitely malnourished. I have attached a pic of mine , but I am dosing pps daily and injecting pressurized co2. The holes in them will probably be a potassium deficiency. No root tabs at all. I took one from my tank last week that was 2 feet tall and literally taking over my tank. Check into ops dosing and co2.


I have recently considered switching to co2, using an old paintball co2 tank, with the works attached to it. My only concern with that, is that I have a diatom issue. I tried dosing with Seachem Flourish Excel, and that made my diatoms flare up even more. I fear that if I put all the work into a co2 system, that my diatoms would go crazy.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

joeyd71 said:


> I have recently considered switching to co2, I fear that if I put all the work into a co2 system, that my diatoms would go crazy.


Diatoms are from silicates.Co2 should not help them a bit.
Even offering longer light cycle for green algae instead of diatoms can work in limiting/eliminating diatoms.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Have you noticed any new growth from the center of the sword? Another thing that could be happening is the the plant could be shedding is emergent leaves. All commercially grown swords are grown with their leaves out of the water. I always had them shed these leaves as the new immersed leaves are grown. It wouldn't hurt to dose some macro nutrients either.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

oldpunk said:


> Have you noticed any new growth from the center of the sword? Another thing that could be happening is the the plant could be shedding is emergent leaves. All commercially grown swords are grown with their leaves out of the water. I always had them shed these leaves as the new immersed leaves are grown. It wouldn't hurt to dose some macro nutrients either.


Yes, there is new growth coming from the center- although those new leaves are extremely pale. I've had the plants in the tank for about 5 months now, so I would think the shedding process would have finished by now. I did pick up some potassium that I will try in the tank. But now that I think about it, the fact that the emerging leaves are so pale, makes me think that it is lacking nutrients that it would be getting from the substrate. But that confuses me because I just put in some root tabs a few weeks ago.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok, I thought this was a newer plant in the tank. Knowing more, it looks more like a combo of not enough C02 and you've probably depleted the tank of micro nutrients. Something like Miller microplex would probably help a lot with the new growth. The damaged leaves should be trimmed away.

Not the best diagram but it gets you in the ballpark:

ID Aquatic Plant Deficiancy Diagrahm.. - APE - Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts | A Planted Aquarium Community


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

if you have run out then you could add more fish food.this is from a book i read but she said that she puts in food based on the tank size and the plants in side not the fish in it.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

oldpunk said:


> Ok, I thought this was a newer plant in the tank. Knowing more, it looks more like a combo of not enough C02 and you've probably depleted the tank of micro nutrients. Something like Miller microplex would probably help a lot with the new growth. The damaged leaves should be trimmed away.
> 
> Not the best diagram but it gets you in the ballpark:
> 
> ID Aquatic Plant Deficiancy Diagrahm.. - APE - Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts | A Planted Aquarium Community


Hmmm I don't know. I did buy some Potassium supplement to add to the tank, so I'll see how that goes. But since Swords are heavy root feeders, I don't know how much luck I will have.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

big b said:


> if you have run out then you could add more fish food.this is from a book i read but she said that she puts in food based on the tank size and the plants in side not the fish in it.


That's a good school of thought! I was always pretty careful with excess food. But since I do two 25% water changes a week, I doubt that would be a big concern. Perhaps another thing I could try to increase nutrients for the plants, could be to somewhat neglect the tank. Maybe do less water changing, maybe vacuuming up less waste, etc.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Many plants won't repair damaged or malnurished leaves. Wait until the new healthy leaves come in, and then trim the old ones. While you're waiting on that, you have time to take care of the diatom issue. 

1" should be plenty close to the plant as far as root tabs go. You just need to wait.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Remember, Osmocote is just npk(macro).You still need some micro nutrients too.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

Update: I dosed with some potassium about a week ago. Just last night, I noticed some black beard algae showing up on my driftwood. I really don't want to start down that path, so I took the wood out of the tank (with the java moss and anubias attached) and quarantined them. Hoping that will help things calm down. Also did a water change.

Maybe my tank just isn't cut out to have amazon swords! At least at this point... My anubias looks to be doing real well (although growing slowly).


----------

